# SP stuck again



## Elmer (Jun 9, 2014)

Started a 5 gallon SP on 5/21
Added 6tsp of yeast nut
2 tsp of energizer

Starting sg was 1.080

I stalled at 1.060.
So last thurs I added some nutrient and energizer and a new batch of yeast using a yeast starter.
I got down to 1.050,
I have been stirring twice a day
But seems to have stalled again.
Both my therm strips say the room is 70 t 72
And I have a heat pad on it

Any ideas.

This is the most frustrating batch of Sp I have ever made!




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 9, 2014)

Mine is slow too and I only added 1 bottle of lemon juice. 

Is it in a bucket? Keep it well oxygenated. It may still be fermenting but so slow it's not visible. Stir and degas often. 

I hold off adding lemon juice until fermentation is thru. Less acidity to hurt yeast. I presume you used Lalvin EC-1118 yeast


----------



## Elmer (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes in the bucket and yes Lalvin 1118.

I filled Lon's recipe.
The only difference was I put all 96 oz of lemon in.
I have done this in my last few batches and it worked.
This time it has been super frustrating.
And the slowest wine ferment ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 9, 2014)

I wonder what the pH of your batch is, with all the reallemon added at the start? I bet it might be acidic enough that it stalled out the yeast.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 9, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> I wonder what the pH of your batch is, with all the reallemon added at the start? I bet it might be acidic enough that it stalled out the yeast.




I have no way to measure ph.
But if the acidity level was the case to stall the fermentation, how can I get it going again?

A 3rd shot of yeast?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 9, 2014)

If the pH is the problem, adding more yeast won't help. I suppose you could increase the batch to make 12 gallons. But I don't even know that is really the problem. It was just a guess.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 9, 2014)

I suppose you could also try a very slow buildup starter. Make a starter of about 50 ml. Let it go for about 15-30 minutes. Then add 50 ml of your must. After another 15-30 minutes, add 100 ml of must . Next time 200 ml, then 400, then 800. I will assume you can see the pattern here.


----------



## Julie (Jun 9, 2014)

Elmer, are you stirring this a couple times a day. And when I say stir you should be giving it a good whipping.


----------



## willie (Jun 9, 2014)

Every time I read one of these types of threads I keep on wondering if the person having trouble fermenting forgot to add the sugar? I say to myself that I am new to this wine making and I should just keep the thought about the sugar to myself. 

Will


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 9, 2014)

Willie, he reported his starting SG was 1.080 and is now 1.050. This tells us there is plenty of sugar in there still.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 10, 2014)

darn near 20 cups of sugar, so I am good there.
Checked this morning I am just above 1.040
So it is now moving.

Julie, Yes I am stirring the poop out of it. I know with in the week of starting the batch there was a day or two here or there when life got in the way and I was not able to stir twice a day or if at all.

As of this morning I have replaced the lid (which was lightly on, and left a crack open) with a dish towel.

Hopefully I am on the right track now, slowly, but on track.
I think my next batch of SP I will add half the lemon and so forth as per Lon's instructions.
but I am just sooooo damn impatient!!!!


----------



## Arne (Jun 10, 2014)

I am betting if you get the must temp. up in the upper 70's, keep it stirred up and it will probably finish out for you. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL, you posted while I was typing. Arne.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 12, 2014)

SG 1.038

ugh!!!!!


----------



## Elmer (Jun 24, 2014)

just above 1.000

Snapped the lid down and let it ride out for a few days and then transfer to carboy.

At some point I will get to drink this stuff, it has only taken me nearly a month


----------



## Arne (Jun 24, 2014)

Elmer said:


> just above 1.000
> 
> Snapped the lid down and let it ride out for a few days and then transfer to carboy.
> 
> At some point I will get to drink this stuff, it has only taken me nearly a month


 

Get another batch started. That way if it is slow, too, maybe you won't run out. I usually allow at least 3 months to make it. It always tastes better if you let it sit around for a while. If you can let it sit for 6 months to a year it usually gets a lot better. I know, I know, it tastes too good to let it sit. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 28, 2014)

Racked now that I am at .998
I am going to let it sit and finish out.
Mid week I will add some super Kleer , and hope to rack/sweeten/bottle next week.
I am going phishing all next week so I won't be able to do any wine work.




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

